# baby update



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't want to bore all of you with a lot of day to day talk of my babies. It's been a few days now so here is what has been happening. Cumulus laid another egg. That makes 15 eggs from the 2 pairs. So far Cumulus and Nimbus have 5 babies(all doing good last time I looked) 2 will be lutino as Nimbus is split to lutino. That was a suprise. Thunder and Lightning have 1 baby and it is lutino. I just wish more of their eggs would hatch soon it's been 3 days now sence the first baby hatched. I will post some pictures on this post as soon as my husband can stay awake after he gets home from work. He needs to help me by holding the nesting box lids. Also he is the only 1 that can touch Thunder when there are babies. Thunder loves my husband. So unless I want to get bit I need his help. So keep an eye out for pics


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking forward to pics! You definitely wouldn't be boring us with a lot of day to day talk of babies, we would love to hear all about the breeding journey! :thumbu:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with them all!  I will be checking back for pictures soon! It sounds like the parents are doing a great job! :clap:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too much cockatiel talk Iam not sure there is such a thing. Can't wait for the pics


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Too much cockatiel talk Iam not sure there is such a thing. Can't wait for the pics



was just thinking the same thing


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I got my wish. Thunder and Lightning's 2nd baby hatched today! I got pics of it.







just stared small dot on egg by mom







getting closer







almost here







now there is 2 lutinos







our babies







can't forget Nimbus and cumulus's 5. the 2 closes are lutino







got to eat a lot to feed 5


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I forgot the kids. They are getting so big now.







These are Thunder and Lightning's 1st babies for those that didn't know. Just over 7 weeks old.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!!  It sure is busy at your house!! The bubs are all gorgeous, the small fluffies and the big kids!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwwww they are so gorgious


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So many beautiful bubs


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool, enjoyed the pics.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a sad update. Thunder and Lightning's 3rd baby didn't make it. It eather didn't develope all the way or they broke the egg. There was still yoke in it. The baby would of been a lutino. Im starting to wonder if all of them are going to be lutino this time.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the 3rd bub


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Thunder and Lightning have a new baby today. It will be a gray. It is doing good. So that is happy news in light of the sad passing of the baby.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

We have another lutino from Thunder and Lightning! I can't belive how many we are getting this time around. All babies are doing good and getting big. I will take more pics soon.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the 3rd baby.  That's so sad! But congrats on the two new bubs! That's a lot of lutinos from them.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Nimbus and Cumulus have 6 babies now. I had put this egg in with Thunder and Lightning to even things out on the work. It will be a gray but thats ok. We have 5 lutinos from the 2 pairs now and 4 more eggs to go. Thats 10 babies that have made it so far! Wish me luck when they all are out of the boxes.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Your house will be very busy when they're all coming out for their first flights!! :lol:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow. You have a tiel nursery! 

Nice pics. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Well all of Thunder and lightning's babies are here. They have 3 lutino and 2 grays. Now it's wait and see if Nimbus and cumulus's babies all hatch. 3 more eggs to go.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Im sorry to hear about the 3rd egg.  But it looks like all the others are doing great!! Good Luck!!


----------

